# Tackle requirements for Pulley Ridge



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 27, 2014)

I am going on a three day Pulley Ridge trip out of Key West FLA in late July.  It is supposed to be a jigging trip, but I imagine there will be bait soaking too, with Mutton Snapper and Blackfin Tuna at night.  Now being a South GA boy I have done alot of saltwater fishing and have an arsenal of Jigging tackle that would make many tackle stores envious....however I have never done a trip like this, tile fish, a list of whos who of grouper and snapper are the potential catch.  If anyone has experience with this type of trip I would really appreciate some tips on tackle I need to be aquiring...Doug, if you see this PLEASE CHIME IN.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 27, 2014)

For those that don't know about Pulley Ridge, it is a deep water reef about 100 miles west of the Tortugas with the reef itself being about 260 to 300 feet deep with surrounding waters upwards to 1000 feet deep. At least that is the information I can find.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2014)

I assume you've seen the youtube video's on Australian and Japanese yo-yo jigging? Looks like a back breaking way to fish but it sure works!


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 27, 2014)

Check with Viking Gulfstar out of Tarpon Springs. They do that trip on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 27, 2014)

FishingAddict said:


> Check with Viking Gulfstar out of Tarpon Springs. They do that trip on a fairly regular basis.



I know they fish the middle grounds, did not know they fished the Pulley Ridge, seems like a really long run from Tarpon Springs seeing how it is due west from the Dry Tortugas. Fishing on the Yankee Capt. out of Key West, and it is over a 12 hour run.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I assume you've seen the youtube video's on Australian and Japanese yo-yo jigging? Looks like a back breaking way to fish but it sure works!



I do alot of yo-yo jigging, that is what we will be doing alot of in the water down to 600 or so feet along with speed jigging and slow pitch jigging for AJ and blackfin tuna.....I am curious as to what tackle would be good for tile fish, queen snapper and the huge variety of deep water grouper when we are fishing in the 1000 to 1100 ft depth. I am curious if anyone on this board has ever fished the Pulley Ridge and what worked for them.


----------



## d-a (Apr 27, 2014)

I have the jig you need. Full glow and 1500g. I also have some zero droppers that work well for tiles in the western gulf. 

Next time your on the boat ask about the special sauce. I use it on everything going past 400ft. It also works great in shallow but generally don't use it due to the smell( everything past 400 relies greatly on scent). Also ask about the jigging rod holder that works with electrics. If we make it out to a snowy wreck I might break it out. 

Never had any luck with queens on jigs they seem to feed like B liners and like small baits. Troublesome getting a small jig to 900+





d-a


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 28, 2014)

redneck_billcollector said:


> I know they fish the middle grounds, did not know they fished the Pulley Ridge, seems like a really long run from Tarpon Springs seeing how it is due west from the Dry Tortugas. Fishing on the Yankee Capt. out of Key West, and it is over a 12 hour run.



Not sure how long the trip is out. They turn it into a 3 day trip. Do swordfishing on that trip as well.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 6, 2014)

Doug, give me a list of jigs and dealers of those jigs if we go fishing in a few weeks.  I am glad you chimed in, I know you have experience with this.


----------



## d-a (May 7, 2014)

That's a fishermen jig. There very limited production just like most all there jigs. He makes some sanme jigs up to 2400g. 

The other jigs are zero droppers. They have a full glow on one side and are 400g. 

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 8, 2014)

Doug, you would not happen to know who sales those jigs do you? Went to JDM and they are having a moving sale so their stock is down, but I did not see them listed anyhow.  I guess I will look at Plat today and see if they have some.  Have to order some Nagamasas from them anyhow. You need to see about getting your name in on the list for that trip.....AA has dropped out.

By the way, I have caught some B-liners on my 100g Hots Drift Tune.


----------



## d-a (May 9, 2014)

You can catch them on jigs, but it's not near as productive. Jigging for a liners is easy compared to jigging for queens. Sometimes the queens are found shallow, 90-100fathoms in that area so I wouldn't hesitate to jig for them. 

This is the only place for certain that might have the jigs, he is the owner/maker.  http://www.gt-fisherman.jp/lj750.htm

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 10, 2014)

Another question Doug, what reel and rod combo would you use for jigging the deeper depths on this trip?  It is supposed to be a jigging trip and they are kind of discouraging electric reels......I might take one anyhow, but for jigging what should I take?

I am seeing information from all over the spectrum....long rods for deep jigging and also ultra short rods.....I see the benefit of both so as usual I am a little confused.

Oh yeah, what line would you use on a deep jigging rig?  Everyone seems to be going lite so they can use smaller jigs (500 or so grams).


----------



## d-a (May 11, 2014)

In Japan we jigged 6-700ft for Aj's hanging right to the bottom with PE 2 and PE4. The rod that Jason had with the little Ocea Jigger on it was one of the rods I used with PE 2. All the locals used the SOM L120 with a ton of PE 2 to PE 3 and slow style rods that are 5'6 to 6'3 in length. When they hook a fish, they don't use the rod any more. It's all about the reel, but you don't need much drag with PE 2. 

Boat control was a key for the deep jigging. I'm afraid you won't have much of that on your trip like they do in Japan. The boats there all had a set of sails that kept the bow of the boat pointing into the current and they would engage the motor to stay over the spot so your line stayed vertical unlike drifting where it eventually gets horizontal. 

If you want to get a little Deep dropping practice in before your trip to see how exhausting it is without electrics then we will run out deep the weekend were going in a few weeks. Heck I might even blind fold you and take you to my secret snowy wreck.

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 11, 2014)

I am game.......lets do it!!!!! I have no clue as to what I am gonna be doing on the Pulley Ridge trip....I have my L120 with 450 yards of 60 lb braid.....lol, it is on a Kaha 300 which is billed as a decent yft rod for up to 100lbs.....my deal is trying to find jigs....ah, if you have an OJ5000 with decent rod for deep jigging you wanna get rid of......lol. I am looking at the Saltiga SALD 50 2SP, holds a heck of alot of line, has a good high gear for bringing up without a fish, and a heck of a low gear for torque and a fish......it weighs 26 oz, so not too heavy.  plus, as you know I like Saltigas.....How deep are your snowy numbers?  just curious mind you.


----------



## d-a (May 12, 2014)

If the weather is good we will head out to it. It's in 400 so it's easy fishing and it's past the scamp spots. But we might as well hit some deep water ledges too while we're out there. 

450 of 60? Is it full? I don't think I have a OJ 5000 any more but I will look. I had 2 at one time. I would load the L120 up with PE 3 and have a ball. I know of a charter captain in the keys that likes to use 20lb braid for deep dropping. Once you get them up 100 feet it's about over with. 300ft from the surface and they float up on there own. 

As for jigs, I wouldn't worry too much about them. There's ways to use what you have. My friend took two Sanme jigs and zip tied them flat side to flat side to catch snowies at a wreck of NC. The deep water grouper are very aggressive fish and are not picky. Same for tiles, if you've dropped more than 5 mins and haven't had a bite something is wrong.

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 12, 2014)

I have some of the 800g glow jigs coming from Yong (jigging world) he is also on the trip and says he is gonna bring a mess of them to sale, loan etc....along with some of their reels and rods for this type of fishing......most are knock-offs but dang, it is hard to find much for sale.  I have p.m.ed Nick in Dubai because he is getting loads of Fisherman Products to see about those big Fisherman Jigs.......Maybe he ordered some, it looks like he had some smaller bottom weighted jigs so maybe....just maybe he got some.  Do they do much deep jigging in Oman and Dubai?  

I am curious about the Kaha 300 I have for this type of fishing, it ain't a slow rod......it is a beast though.  That is what my L120 is on.  I think the 60lb has about the same diameter as most of the p.e. 4 but I might go ahead and get a 1000m spool of D.B.B. p.e.4 .....I am worried about getting wrecked in deep water.....using just 20 or so lbs. of drag, we are gonna fish some wrecks in 800ft or so.......I guess lighter leader so I don't lose much braid.  Maybe 40lbs or so....


----------



## d-a (May 13, 2014)

I don't think they do much deep jigging there. From the looks of it it's not needed and the drop is daily severe. 

The Kaha 300 will work and I wouldn't be afraid to use it. The "slow style" that everyone was talking about last summer is a deep jigging style with a freshwater musky rod. The rod is only used to give the jig some bottom bouncing action and to guide the line back on the reel. It's hardly used in fighting the fish and Kil's style of fighting is the norm. 

We will go over it on the trip in a few weeks at the snowy wreck and the deep water ledge.  It's nothing special by any means and the guys I know in the keys use 6-8 oz buck tails to do the same we are doing with long jigs. 

d-a


----------

